# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software)  :: شريحة Gevey Ultra S لفتح الأيفون فور اس المقفل CDMA + GSM + WCDMA على جميع الشبكات ::

## salinas

**  *اليوم أطلقت شركة ApplenBerry شريحة جديدة تحمل اسم Gevey Ultra S تمكنك من فتح الأيفون فور اس المقفل بجميع أنواعه GSM - CDMA - WCDMA على جميع الشبكات .*    *المتطلبات :*  *- جهاز أيفون 4 اس .* *- جيلبريك .* *- IOS 5 - IOS 5.0.1 - IOS 5.1 - IOS 5.1.1 .*    *الإصدارات و البيس باندات المدعومة :*  *- IOS 5.0 و IOS 5.0.1 = البيس باندات : 1.0.11 - 1.0.13 - 1.0.14 .* *- IOS 5.1 = البيس باندات : 2.0.10 .* *- IOS 5.1.1 = البيس باندات : 1.0.11 - 1.0.13 - 1.0.14 - 2.0.12 .*    *صور لشريحة Gevey Ultra S :*  **   **   **   **    * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## tahar191

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## hassan riach

*بارك الله فيك*

----------

